# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  "Scary" Hypnagogic hallucinations

## jamestihi

To be honest, i'd rather avoid this risk and just do MILD/DILD's but i heard that WILD's are usually more vivid and last longer  :Cheeky: 

The problem is that i've heard so much about "The hallucinations are shit your pants scary." etc. and so many people talk about how scary they can be, although i've also heard that these scary hallucinations do not happen all the time.

Therein, I'm worried that if i "WILD" i will encounter these infamous scary hallucinations. So im wondering if there is a specific way to avoid scary halluncinations and just get the shapes and stuff.

Plu0x halp!  ::shock::

----------


## Dragonworkz

When you go into sleep paralysis, most people freak out and panic. Why? Because they can't move their body. Just their eyes. Which causes panic. And when that happens, the brain responds by making you see 'scary things'. You have to stay calm the whole time you go through it. Lay there, remember that everything you hear and see is not real, and the images likely won't be as scary as normal. Sure, it may be a trippy experience, but you have to stay calm through it. Let the whole process pass, and you're on your way to dream-land~ 
You can do a WILD. You just need to remember that none of the hallucinations you're seeing can harm you, they aren't real. You'll be fine. (:

----------


## lschievenin

When i know i can open my eyes and it will not interrupt the paralysis?

----------


## imaginefaisalpl

> When i know i can open my eyes and it will not interrupt the paralysis?



It will never interrupt your SP, as long as you're focused on your vibrations and your dreaming.

As for the "scary hallucinations" they are only the products of your own mind. I admit being scared when i see shadow figures lurking around the room and trying to grab my face, but they are harmless. You don't always have hypnagogic hallucinations when in SP but it does happen if you freak yourself out. Just stay calm and relax your mind and body.

----------


## Waking

Normally i find myself already in a dream scape before even entering SP. Like everyone else is saying though, scary situations are only biproducts of your own imagination. Just relax, maintain your breathing pattern, and try not to focus on any HI as it may hinder you from progressing further.

----------


## Ade

Concentrate ONLY on your body(I have found it to be the most effective way since I have suffered from pretty dreasful hallucinations myself) and above all - TRUST YOURSELF!

----------


## Klaudyw3

or close your eyes? This is the best thing to do ^^ i always wild with my eyes closed and i'm usually notified of the fact that i am entering a dream by a sharp noise. Other than that i hear wisper like voices sometimes and that's it. On one ocasion , while DEILDing i saw a huge, half rotten head flying towards me with it's jaws wide open xD Nice way of ending a post  ::D:

----------


## Medevila

> or close your eyes? This is the best thing to do ^^ i always wild with my eyes closed and i'm usually notified of the fact that i am entering a dream by a sharp noise. Other than that i hear wisper like voices sometimes and that's it. On one ocasion , while DEILDing i saw a huge, half rotten head flying towards me with it's jaws wide open xD Nice way of ending a post



Yeah, really. 
I was thinking to myself, what a nice thread. It's really encouraging.

To bring back lschievenin's question kind of, you can open your eyes during SP?! Will you still see things with your eyes closed, or can you close your eyes until you're in the dream?

----------


## imaginefaisalpl

Yes you can WILD with your eyes closed or open. If your room is very dark you will be able to hallucinate and see things in your room moving around. If you focus enough you won't be able to tell if your eyes are closed or open because you'll technically be dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## jordan1000

Well yes they can be horribly dreadful but ONLY if you keep your eyes open. If they are closed worse that can happen is exploding head syndrome don't worry your head doesn't explode its just a high pitched noise. Just remember keep your eyes closed if you dont want to you will see like people from horror movies trying to kill you when they aren't there.

----------


## kevojy

Ahh, seeing this I know remember why I decided to drop lucid dreaming a couple years ago.. I decided that hallucinations were the last thing I needed, really I dreaded them. And this kind of sucks because now I'm worried about it. I hope I won't let it get to me this time, but I don't know. It sounds pretty terrible..

----------


## lschievenin

Well.. its been now six days that im trying to WILD but iim afraid of it..
this night i waked up from a dream, and listened a baby crying (its normal to me, when i wake up from a dream, hear things are not real) than i was just freaked out, and gived up.

hope i do it tonight

----------


## TraumKommissar

I would try what I am trying to do and use an alarm that rings once(phone timer or calender) or just realizing when you wake up naturally, and not moving but being aware, and then try and WILD like that, because you're already in SP as long as you don't move.

----------


## Armistice

Interesting.  I thought that you had to have your eyes closed to SP

I don't think I've gotten into full SP because I always end up falling asleep, but I can get HI.  My HI are usually just thin outlines of shapes, or you know that "squiggly line" in your eye, shapes like that, and are colorful.  I have a fan going all the time in my room, and my hearing will fade then come back, but that's all

You need to try it for yourself and see what happens.  Everyone is different

----------


## kevojy

Yeah, I think I'm good. Now that I've dabbled in it a little a couple of times I kind of look forward to the feeling. It's unusual, but not really scary. Just like being numb, and I tend to twitch a lot..

----------


## jamestihi

Thanks for all the help guys, I'll keep trying  ::o:

----------


## sleepydvdr

This is a topic I need to research more. I have always heard or saw things (sometimes scary or just tricks like hearing a phone ring or someone call my name) when about to fall asleep. I thought that was normal. 

Since I was a teenager, I have occasionally had an almost painful ringing in my ears when trying to fall asleep. I had no idea what it was or why it was happening. I used to hate it, resist it, and wonder if there was something wrong with my brain or ears. Now having broke the barrier, I now know that those things were trying to lead me into lucid dreams this whole time. If I knew what lucid dreams were or how much fun they could be, I would have embraced them a long time ago.

I can't seem to find a lot of detailed information on this subject. I find many sites with a little bit. I'm mostly curious about the ringing sound. It has always perplexed me and I would like to know more about it.

----------


## Raspberry

Do you need to be near a REM to WILD? If so then why can people do it in the afternoon?

And once I tried it, I got to the whole vibrations thing and I heard a scratchy noise... I freaked out and lost it. But I didn't know you could open your eyes during it  ::shock::  The visual hallucinations sound very, very scary...

----------


## TheLoveDOctor

This moning I heard the most real audio hallucinations ive had since my first drug experaince with Salvia and i found it very fun for it to sound like someone was breaking into the house and I knew it wasnt real because of details about the apartment I remeber, the thing is when I embraced it as entertaining it just went away and got replaced by a loud ringing. Was still  a failed WILD though in the end.

----------

